# front diff trouble



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok guys I bought this brute a month ago with problems. the motor was wore out completely so I did a 840. plastics beat up and today I found out on the front diff were the right side axel goes in it was busted, and the idiot put silicone caulking in there to seal it. well when I drained it just a lil bit off dope come out so I pulled the axels and it was full of mud. the bearings wont even turn. do you guys think it messed up my ring and pinion? I bought a new case its on the way, and I also bought a bearing and seal kit, all balls. I guess im asking if you guys think my internals can be reused being it wasn't sealed and got mud and water in it. thanks guys


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Should be just wire wheel everything good and I would put a new bevel gear carrier in and do the bevel gear pin mod also.A must if it was me.....


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

what is that mod I haven't seen it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the bevel gears an shaft a so close tolarance that oil is restricted from lubing them , so they are cutting a shallow grouve in the shaft for oil to get in an lube the gear, theres a how to somewhere in the kawie section that shows all


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok thanks guys is there a mod to help 4wd engage better I noticed on my other brute wid is A 07 if your bottomed out on a rut and your front wheels have no pressure on them 4wd does wont to engage is there away to fix this? I'm also doing away with the actuator and going with manual 4wd


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The manual switch will solve the engagement issue.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok thanks guys


----------

